# Helper tips blog



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

PronouncedK9 | Fundamentally Sound Protection Dog Training


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

As most helpers, I have my own style that I am continuously developing as I travel and work with multiple helpers/decoys. I have found that I can always pick up a handy tip from everyone even if their style isn't what I prefer. Today I just so happened to be working a dog that had an issue covered in this link. So I thought, why the heck not and gave their technique a try. I was definitely some type of result. I'm not saying it fixed the problem, but it was different. Thanks for posting!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Glad you were able to use something. Brian is well known in my area, excellent helper with decades of experience. He likes to work the more serious dogs and doesn't limit himself to IPO style training. I look forward to the weekly installments. I wish he would have started with foundation type work, but I'll take whatever he shares~ and I'm so happy he's sharing his skills.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't always agree with Brian's methods but what I really like about him is that he is pretty open and blunt about how he does things and why HE does it that way. I also think he is able to problem solve and work just about any style of temperament or breed of dog.


----------



## Zeva (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks Jane for posting the link. A new video just went up tonight, be sure to check it out: Catching the Dog Part 2 - Footwork | PronouncedK9


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Moving up to the next level:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEVryTGWRhw


----------

